
Monetary Inflation's Effect on Wealth Inequality - busterc
https://mises.org/library/monetary-inflations-effect-wealth-inequality-austrian-analysis
======
busterc
_If a disproportionate rate of growth widens the wealth gap, then certainly a
disproportionate degree of wealth erosion is likely to exacerbate wealth
inequality as well._

